# LT1000 Craftsman Belt Slipping



## laplow (Jun 15, 2010)

Recently I replaced an idle pulley on my Craftsman LT1000. I put the belt back on and started the mower. It starts and runs great, except when I engage the blades. The engine pulley started to smoke. Would this be caused by a belt slipping? I tried looking at all the pulleys to see if they spin freely and they do except for one of the blade pulleys. The lock is still on it. Should this release when I engage the blades? There is a plastic protection over the top so it is hard to see. Or maybe that isn't a brake, maybe it is there to keep the belt from coming off. Where do I start? Do I purchase a new belt? The belt never came off. I did inspect it and it looks fine. When I engage the blades, the belt seems to be tight enough. Could it be too tight now?

Thanks for your help. If you need pictures, I can get them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Double check for the belt off of one of the pulleys, if not is the return spring in place?


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

More than likely you have the belt on the wrong side of a guide.. been there.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

irwin said:


> More than likely you have the belt on the wrong side of a guide.. been there.


 Yep forgot about that one.


----------

